# getting a BP



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

So after whining to my parents about how i have to get rid of my Ps (check out my post in the classifieds, i have a lot of stuff to get rid of) but my sister gets to keep her tortoise, they agreed to let me get a snake. The past few weeks my parents have been kind of hinting that i would have to get rid of my fish, so ive been looking at ball pythons. while looking for some more info, a found a couple threads saying that tanks can be too large for BPs. i have a 48L X 21H X 18W, is that going to be to big? And i was also planning on using an under-tank-heater, can someone reccomend a good brand to use? Im going to use astro-turf for substrate if that makes a difference.
thanks,
-Me


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yah sounds like a 75g tanks that sould be fine!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

what age of bp are you looking to get? a juvi might be too small for a
75 gal. Just make sure you have a bunch of hides for it. I use zoo-med 
uth's for my snakes. I also use repti bark for my substrate, astro turf is fine
as long as you keep it clean and dry. It would probably be smart to get 2 pieces
of turf that way you can wash one after you snake poops on it and replace it with the 
other while its drying.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a fan of the carpeting. It just seems hard to sterilize. And it doesn't hold humidity at all. So not my choice. But there are people who seem to be able to use it without issue. So it can't be all bad... There's a thousand and one opinions on substrate choices for snakes. Just a matter of which works for you, I guess.

There's a lot of different opinions on large tanks and certain species of snakes. That the snakes feel 'too exposed' etc etc. Fact is, imo, they will use all the space that you give them. The big thing with something like a tank that size is proper heating. It's harder to keep heat levels at the desired temps and with a smaller snake you want to make sure its getting what it needs.

In terms of a top/lid - what are you planning on using? Snakes are escape artists. You don't want it getting away on you!


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

well, i found a bag of repti bark my sister never used for her tortoise







, so im gonna go with that since its my first snake and anything to make humidity less of an issue is fine with me.

ill probably be getting the largest UTH zoo med has, and if that doesnt warm up the tank to the right temp, ill see what adding a low powered heat lamp does.

as for a lid, i might need some tips. I was planning on using a standard screen lid (covered with a towel or w/e and those little cage clip things) but the crossbrace on my tank means i have wierd dimensions to deal with. anyone have a good DIY lid or reccomendation?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think you will be better off with the repti bark. As Mettle said the carpet is junk.
You dont want to go overkill with the uth. just make sure that you only have the uth under half the tank and the other half without heat. Also make sure you have a large water bowl too. As for your lid, just make sure it can hold some humidity in and make sure its secure enough so the snake cant push its way out. If need be just place a heavy book on top.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

depending on your room temp you will most likely need both and undertank and a low watt heat lamp. as for a DIY lid thats easy enough i have made them before, all i did was get wall trim and screen. i cut the trim to create the frame of the lid to sit inside the lip of the tank. once all the lenghs were measured out i nailed it together. then i placed the screen on top and used a staple gun to secure it. there was really nothing to it and it was fairly cheap and works great. o ya i also painted it black


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

That's unusual that your parents want you to sell-off your fish and buy a snake. Usually it's the other way around.

If you buy a small snake, you can always buy a smaller tank to raise it in and move it to the big 75 when it's big enough. Small terrariums made for snakes such as the glass ones with the sliding screen tops aren't too cheap, but they're completely escape-proof. The important thing is that you maintain the right temperature and humidity.

I was never a big fan of Ball Pythons. If you do get one, keep in mind that a captive-bred specimen is a much better pet than a wild-caught one.

In my opinion, there are alot of other species of snakes available that are more active, colorful, and easier to keep than Ball Pythons.

If you're going to purchase a snake, I think the best place to go is to a Reptile Expo or Convention. There you will find a staggering variety of reptiles for sale at wholesale prices. Here is a schedule of events:
http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice link bullsnake. I saw some juvi snakes for about $35 on one of the vendors websites, compared to the $90 un-sexed snakes at the local pet-co.

I made a lid yesterday in about an hour, and in the process, i discovered that you can melt peices of nylon screen together to patch holes. should come in handy to know later. it'll probably need a nice big book to put on top of it, but i have a world history book from school im not using









even the largest zoo med UTH (8 X 18) barely covers a third of the tank, so overheating shouldnt be a problem.

thanks for the info guys. its always nice to have somewhere to ask experienced people questions.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

yea, just make sure you don't have the uth in the middle, that way your snake has a "hot" side and a cool side.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i also think its odd they want to get rid of fish for a snake

before you get it suet everything up and turn the head pad on to make sure its hot enough and you wont need a lamp (also remember if you live where winters really cold then you may need one just for winter but not in the summer)


----------

